# Advice on move to nz from new expats



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello to you all, just wanted some inside info from anyone who has recently moved to nz, we have just had our visas stamped and thinking of moving around October, I wanted to know where to start and also what the job market is like at the moment? I am a secondary school teacher in social studies and hubby works in leisure, we have two young kids. How long has long may it take looking for a job on average? And is it an easy task? I am getting anxious about moving to nz without work! I have started looking actively but there isn't much around at the moment! 

Also is it worth bringing over the car ( zafira ) or better to buy there??
So many questions, thank you for any advice offered in advance x


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes you're right, finding a teaching job isn't as easy as it used to be and schools tend to prefer people who have local experience. Try helping out at a local school for a while so they get to know you. Sorry I can't help you with the leisure side.

I'd say it's better to sell the car and buy something else when you arrive that is more suitable to your needs. You're probably going to need two anyway so if you sell what you have now you could use the money to buy two cheaper cars.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Cars àre cheap in New Zealand take a look at Trademe.


----------



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, we are going to review the car situation. Looking for a job as we speak!


----------

